# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software) طلبات : ممكن شرح تعريب سونى اريكسون  mt11i مع البرامج الازمة للتعريب

## تمور

ممكن فلاشة عربى والبرنامج
اولو فى طريقة اسهل للتعريب

----------


## gevarahindi

لينك التحميل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
وتقوم باتفليش عن طريق برنامج FLASH TOOL

----------


## yousef groumi

مشكور اخي

----------

